# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  شو نقول للي رايحين العمرة؟

## Momoko

السلام عليكم 

بنات شو نقول حق اللي يسيرون العمرة؟ يعني تقبل الله ؟ ولا عمرة مباركة؟ ولا شوو ؟؟؟؟و شو نقول يوم يردون ؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## رزّوووه

وعليكم السلام

عن أبي هريرة : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان إذا ودع أحدا قال : أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك وخواتيم عملك . ويجيب المسافر : أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه.

----------


## Momoko

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## USA Online

بالتوفيق اختي بارك الله لكي

----------


## المزيونة2002

يوم يروحون نحن مانقولهم شي بس تروحون وتردون بالسلامة نفس كل طلعة يعني

بس يوم يردون نقولهم عمرة مقبولة

والا عمرة مباركة

----------


## sara_91

ماقصرت الاخت رزوووه

----------

